# New Beekeeper here near Prescott, AZ



## Krispy (Mar 28, 2015)

Good Morning...

Been reading about bees for a couple of years. Bought a Top Bar Hive last fall to try and save a swarm in my irrigation control box. They left . Bought some bees for April delivery, but found a beautiful swarm had already moved in 25 days ago. 

The productivity of these bees amaze me! Unfortunately, I feel completely un-qualified. So I headed to my computer to find some help, and here I am. Here is a pic of me this morning doing my second inspection, they weren't to happy with me. I didn't use smoke during the first or second inspection, but feel that I might, should have this time. 

I also do Aquaponics as a hobby, and raise Tilapia for the other aquaponic practitioners in the area. 

Happy to bee here.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource!


----------

